# Gentoo и два Интел (bios) Рейда.

## KosmiK

Имеем:

ls /dev/mapper/ -1

control

isw_debiebbcee_KosmiK0

isw_debiebbcee_KosmiK01

isw_debiebbcee_KosmiK02

isw_debiebbcee_KosmiK05

isw_debiebbcee_KosmiK06

isw_debiebbcee_KosmiK07

isw_debiebbcee_KosmiK08

isw_debiebbcee_KosmiK09

Мне стало скушно   :Twisted Evil:  , и я решил заменить рейд.

Купил два wd2503abyx и сделал еще один рейд (Xenobiot).

Бутаюсь, граб норм, Win7 норм. Gentoo -....FAIL!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Exclamation: 

 partition UUID not found. Shell or exit. Shell!

ls -1 /dev/mapper

control

isw_debiebbcee_KosmiK0

isw_нечтовроде_Xenobiot0

 :Shocked:   И ЧЁ? Где разделы?...Фигасе. Тааак. Ок. Убил Xenobiot рейд. Ребут, граб -> linux ..опа..норм.

Вопрос. Что за нецензурная проблема у initrd (от genkernel --dmraid all со всеми модулями), что при создании второго рейда оно перестает видить разделы?

----------

## fank

переведи на русский, если хочешь чтобы кто-то читал эту галиматью...

----------

